# Vidéo surveillance avec iSight



## dudulivrogne (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
Je chercherait une solution pour surveiller ce qu'il se passe devant mon Macbook.
En effet, je suis victime de vols dans mon appartement et je voudrait bien mettre mon Macbook en surveillance video, avec l'isight, pour qu'il enregistre des bouts de video lorsqu'il y a mouvement.
Merci d'avance.

iMac 3GHz, 500 Go, Macbook Blanc 2.26 GHz, 250Go, iPhone 3G 8Go, iPod classic 160Go, iPod nano 3G 8Go, iPod nano 4G 8Go, iPod Shuffle 2G 1Go, iPod Touch 1G 16Go.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,

*EvoCam* répond à ce besoin et a bonne réputation. Ou alors *Periscope*. Autre logiciel, *EyeSight* offre beaucoup moins de fonctionnalités, mais est un donationware.

Un *tutoriel* pour EvoCam.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir

Pour info, il y a eu des discussions à ce sujet sur le forum, il y a quelque temps déjà. Il est possible de lancer l'enregistrement automatique de séquences vidéo à l'aide de Quicktime et d'un simple script en AppleScript à faire soi-même (j'avais d'ailleurs fait quelques essais assez concluants à cette occasion). La seule difficulté est d'obtenir un timing très précis, maisi cela ne présente pas un problème dans le cas présent. En outre, c'est une solution 100% gratuite, et évolutive à volonté par programmation.


----------

